# Most Effective Snow Machine



## chandman (Dec 16, 2010)

After open heart surgery last yearI bought a circa 1978 Troybilt Horse complete with snow plow. Found it on Ebay for $500.00. After dragging it home, I discovered the original Tecumseh spark plug in the HH60 engine. I cleaned and rebuilt the carburetor, replaced the muffler, and filled it with fresh gas and it runs great. It never did snow last winter, so I guess it was a pretty good purchase. Garden looks great!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great find chandman! 
Not sure were you are, but my garden was starting to look pretty good as well... til this morning. We has about three inches of snow on the ground, and it's still snowing!


----------



## TonyH (May 18, 2011)

an old Horse.. WOW, that's the caddy of Tillers.
My friend has a Horse, about the same year. He's teh original owner. Just rebuilt teh gearbox last year. He tills hard and long since teh '70's. He has the Wood splitter attachment for it. The engine is set at just above an idle and it splits EVERYTHING. What a beast.


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

I've got a horse tiller my grandfather bought new in '76. Mine has the 8hp kohler. It's a nice tiller but I haven't plowed with it. I picked up an unused plow at a flee market, but the owner wouldn't sell the guard/mounting bracket.


----------

